# Laura Croft Faerie?



## Seraphim (Sep 25, 2007)

HI!

I recently saw a poster from nvidia (the graphics card company) with a head to toe pose of a figure who looked like an anime faerie version of Laura Croft.  It was an amazing drawing!

Does anyone know who this character might be?

I have sent an e-mail to the company but figured somebody might know who this is seeing as the art was so striking.

Thanks,
Seraphim


----------

